# Carrier V Termostat Range



## jbird55 (Dec 24, 2012)

We use our 04 Outback 27rsds a lot in the winter ski camping and the furnace works great just curious is there a way to lower the lowest temperature setting below 63 would be nice if it could go to at least 60 or 58 so furnace doesn't run so often. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks Jamey


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Simple fix would be to raise the thermostat closer to the ceiling.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

cdawrld said:


> Simple fix would be to raise the thermostat closer to the ceiling.


The thermistor that controls the temperature is in the ceiling unit so there is nothing to move closer.


----------



## jbird55 (Dec 24, 2012)

Got my answer their is no way to override the remote but I can hard wire a seperate thermostat with a lower temperature setting into the furnace directly and it will work according to the service department so I will probably do that.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

jbird55, thanks! You got my attention and it just may be that the answer is to install a digital programmable thermostat.

This link Digital Thermostat Mod gives a lot of information that should help.

I am looking at the Honeywell TH4110D1007 Pro Programmable, 1H/1C, Standard Display Thermostat. It a single stage thermostat, meaning it controls one heat source and one cooling source. The video on this site Honeywell Thermostats gives some good information on how to select the proper thermo for your RV.

I like the idea that temperatures can be set in a 40°-99°F range. Doing away with the mechanical thermostat with it's big temperature cycles will be a big plus.







I will let you know how it turns out. It's just a matter of time and a little voltmeter work.


----------

